# Cried in class today, now everybody thinks I'm a freak



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

I've cried in class before. I'm usually fine in my "major classes", but for some reason I get overwhelmed in math classes (especially if there is the threat of getting called on or the teacher SUCKS and I can't follow). I try to adopt the "f*@% it" attitude. Tell yourself that it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of the universe (does anything really matter?!). It sounds ridiculous...but it works for me. I would try to get a tutor if you need extra help. It will reduce the stress of going to class. Also, I tend to strategically position myself by a door/window/back of the class so I don't feel "trapped" by my classmates.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to always cry in class during elementary and middle school whenever I was called on in class. I have never had a panic attack. Instead, I would cry. Now I never/rarely do, but I did always worry about what the other kids thought about it.


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Today I cried in one of my classes. Everything just got to me and I couldn't help it. What sucks is that I sit in the front row, so people saw me crying. People gave me a disgusted, "What a freak" vibe. The moment class was over I just tried to quickly get away from everything.
> 
> I was already the class loser before and now after this I don't know how I'm going to be able to handle that class. I know I'm really pathetic but I just can't muster any strength or anything and I'm extremely sensitive. Can anyone give me advice?


You are not pathetic or a freak for crying or showing any emotion, you are human. Some people dont know how to react when they see someone upset, most would be wondering what has caused you to be upset and didnt know how to approach you, than thinking you are a freak for being a human being, and those few that do, well screw them if they cant feel compassion for someone who is upset. They dont know what is going on, you could have got some troubling news before class. I hope you are ok, please dont think that showing emotion makes you pathetic or a freak, because all it does is shows you are human.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

hang in there buddy!!! there's nothing wrong with letting your emotions out when you can't help it, even if it's in the middle of a class... and from everything you've told me about the way these people treat you, i probably would've done the same thing far sooner if i were in your shoes. honestly man, i think these people are complete *******s and i hope you get out of there as soon as you can... don't beat yourself up. you are not pathetic at all, you are one of the nicest guys i've ever talked to and i feel horrible that you have to go through all this crap... you're a good guy in a rough situation, and i think once you get outta there, it'll be your time to shine

as far as handling things after the crying, just pretend like it never even happened... if someone starts giving you grief about it, just completely ignore them... nothing drives away name-callers like not getting attention. just stay strong my man, this will all pass once you're done with that hellhole


----------



## RainbowRND (Apr 14, 2013)

Said again for emphasis: *You're not pathetic*. I used to think so all the time. But you're human. If you're not making any noise or being theatrical, I don't see any problem with it. It's them for being insensitive toward your emotions and generalizing you as abnormal just because you just then didn't fit into their spectrum of normal. I cried just the other day in gym class. Couldn't deal with something, so I left. 2 weeks later I was issued a detention. I did the deed, went, and moved on. Buck up and when you can't let the tears fall. Find someone that will life you for you and not think of you as vulnerable. Re-examine yourself and build up your self worth.


----------

